# Programmieraufgaben



## Guest (4. Jun 2008)

Hallo Froum,
ich bin Java Anfanger und bin auf der Suche nach Programmieraufgaben die mir dabei helfen diese Sprache zu erlernen.
Gibt es da eine Seite wo ich soetwas finden kann?


----------



## ABRAXAS (4. Jun 2008)

Also ich wüsste jetz keine Seite, aber man kann sich aufgaben auch selber stellen. 
Einfach mal überlegen was dich so interessiert und was dir weiter helfen könnte. Cd-Verwaltung, Bücherverwaltung, Sudoku-Löser (Als ich den mal fertig hatte mochte ich keine Sudokus mehr ^^), Primzahlgenerator usw.
Ansonsten such bei google einfach mal nach "Java aufgabe" und notfalls noch mit "fh" oder "uni" dabei ...da findet man oft aufgabenblätter die irgendwelche studenten zu lösen haben.

Hoffe das hilft dir etwas weiter


----------



## foobar (5. Jun 2008)

Ja, sowas gibt es: http://www.javablackbelt.com/


----------



## FArt (5. Jun 2008)

Und wie es das gibt, sogar direkt von SUN... was für ein Service:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/


----------



## ARadauer (5. Jun 2008)

hier in diesem forum gibts oft leute die hilfe für einfache aufgabenstellungen suchen, da könnest du auch versuchen zu helfen


----------



## Kapitän (5. Jun 2008)

probier doch mal gnome-sort; oder quick-sort wenn's ein bißchen schwieriger sein darf.

Guck doch mal bei den Universitäten.
Die Studenten fangen auch immer ganz leicht an.
Vielleicht findest du ja eine Uni, die ihre Aufgaben und Lösungsvorschläge nicht per Passwort abfragen lässt.


----------



## transsib (5. Jun 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe mir das Buch "Java 6 Das Übungsbuch. 200 Aufgaben mit vollständigen Lösungen", ISBN-10: 3826617800, 29,95 € bestellt. Gestern kam es bei mir an und mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv. Zu jedem Thema gibt es nochmal eine kurze Zusammenfassung, dann kommen recht plastische Aufgaben mit ausführlich kommentierten Lösungen.

Die Autorin weißt allerdings ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass das Buch nur eine Ergänzung zu einem "richtigen" Lernbuch ist. :### Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es für Leute mit Vorkenntnissen auch so gut geeignet ist.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Baunty (5. Jun 2008)

Hab gerade mal ein bisschen rumgesucht, hier sind erst en paar Folien mit Lernmaterial einer UNI und danach folgen viele PDFs mit schönen Aufgaben.

Uni-Mannheim - Klick mich


----------

